
Google's data-gathering app may have also violated Apple's policies - LogicRiver
https://www.cnet.com/news/googles-data-gathering-app-may-have-also-violated-apples-policies/
======
skarz
I wonder how much collecting is happening on android then. Facebook and google
had to sneak around the App Store with enterprise certificates cause this
wouldn’t have been allowed on the App Store, but since google controls the
play store they can push whatever the want out, no?

I’ve only ever had an iPhone for smartphones so I’m not sure what it’s like on
android

